# Can you cancel/rebook online?



## heathpack (Dec 4, 2013)

Can I rebook a DVCmember reservation online or do I need to call?

I want a single night at VGC (home resort) ideally for Dec 6, 2014 but Dec 5 would be acceptable.  If I go online tomorrow and book the reservation (tomorrow is the first day of the 11 month window for the Dec 5 date) and then the next day I find the reservation available for the preferred Dec 6 date, can I cancel & rebook online or will I need to call?  I will be in a situation where it's hard for me to call in Dec 6.

I have exactly the number of points I need for the reservation but not enough points to hold both reservations simultaneously.

Thanks,
H


----------



## heathpack (Dec 4, 2013)

I still would appreciate knowing the answer to this question, even though I just realized I have a month actually before the 11-month window opens.

H


----------



## slum808 (Dec 4, 2013)

Yes you can cancel a reservation online. The points will be restored immediately.  I book and cancel things all the time.


----------



## heathpack (Dec 5, 2013)

slum808 said:


> Yes you can cancel a reservation online. The points will be restored immediately.  I book and cancel things all the time.



So you have to cancel first & then potentially lose the new night you want?  Or does the system grab your new night for you and then cancel the previous reservation?  I doubt this will be an issue but am wondering how it works (not generally being a canceller of reservations myself)?!

H


----------



## slum808 (Dec 5, 2013)

You'll need to cancel first, so yes there is a chance you'll end up with nothing.


----------



## slum808 (Dec 5, 2013)

If you wanted I could hold the dec 5th date. If you end up losing both, we could try and do a release and catch.


----------



## heathpack (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks, Frank, that's exactly what I needed to know.  I might take you up on your kind offer when the time comes.  I'll be in touch via PM in early Jan.  I might have you book the Dec 5, I'll go for Dec 6 and if I get the 6th (which I probably will), I can just have you cancel your Dec 5.  If I do not get my res, then we can try a catch & release.

H


----------



## slum808 (Dec 5, 2013)

Not Frank, Steve  but I'm sure Frank would have done the same for you. Just send me a pm if you need help.


----------



## frank808 (Dec 6, 2013)

I would be happy to do the same if you would like.  No problem with a fellow tugger.  

Steve I didn't know you came back to MKO.  We could have met as I am here till  dec 22 then off to aulani until after christmas ( I LOVE the hot chocolate they give in the evenings).  Or if you are still here we can still meet.


----------



## slum808 (Dec 6, 2013)

Frank I'm beginning to think you're always there. 

Sorry I missed you, I was only there thursday-sunday and with the kids and guest it was pretty hecktic. We'll have to try again some time.


----------



## heathpack (Dec 7, 2013)

Whoops- sorry I got my favorite Oahuan TUGgers mixed up.  Apologies, but also thanks to you both for your offers of help.  The spirit of Aloha right here on tug.

H.


----------

